# Omega Seamaster Deville Taken In Part Exchange



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I only collect pocket watches so when it comes to wristwatches I am a novice, so I'm hoping that I have not slipped up taking this omega in part exchange for one of my pocket watches.

The case is 9carat gold and dates to 1967, and is numbered 1665020 I think, and the movement serial number is 25339567. The dial has a few marks on it but I thought it was a bit different in that it has a complete set of Arabic numerals except for the '3' of course.

Everything looks OK but as I say, I am not clued up on wristwatches.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The movement.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The case.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I noticed that the crystal has the tiny Omega logo inscribed in the centre. If the watch is OK then I may treat it to an Omega strap and buckle.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks pretty spot on to me. 

The 25xxxxxx movement series also dates to 1967.

You have a cal. 565 24-jewel movement. The "500" or 5xx series was quite long-lived, from 1958 to the late 60s and beyond (my 1971 Dynamic has this movement).

You may have discovered the quick-change on this movement, but if not...

With the time NOT between 9pm and 1am, pull the crown out all the way and push it back in all the way. This advances by 1 day...a bit odd until you get used to it. Apologies if you knew all that.

It looks a beauty!:buba:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the response AVO. I discovered the date changing technique quite by accident when I was working out how to remove the movement, but I didn't know about the 9pm to 1 am routine, so thanks for that.

I only have one other wristwatch so I'll keep this one for weekends. :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That really is a superb looking Seamaster, I've gone a delicate shade of green ! ...  It certainly doesn't appear to have had a lot of wear to date, the case and movement is in lovely order. I don't know what sort of deal you did with the pocket watch but that, as a vintage gold Omega, has to be one of the nicest I've seen for a while, you may have just acquired a new habit ! ... Enjoy it, it's a lovely watch.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That's lovely...enjoy


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

artistmike said:


> That really is a superb looking Seamaster, I've gone a delicate shade of green ! ...  It certainly doesn't appear to have had a lot of wear to date, the case and movement is in lovely order. I don't know what sort of deal you did with the pocket watch but that, as a vintage gold Omega, has to be one of the nicest I've seen for a while, you may have just acquired a new habit ! ... Enjoy it, it's a lovely watch.


 I allowed Â£250 for the Omega against one of my railroad pocket watches, and just hoped I wasn't making a big mistake. I thought to myself that at least I could recoup some of the cost with the gold case if necessary!

So it seems that it warrants a decent omega strap. Out of curiosity, is the Arabic numeral dial unusual? Most of those that I have seen(which is not many) seem to have them at 6, 9 and 12 with batons in between.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Shiner said:


> I allowed Â£250 for the Omega against one of my railroad pocket watches,


That just has to be a tremendous deal for you...  I'm not au fait enough about these dials to be sure but I have seen another with these numbers once, but on a steel version. I'm having trouble finding your model on the database but a bit of perseverance here should turn it up, if you can get the numbers in the right configuration, so try here........ http://www.omegawatches.com/spirit/history/vintage-omegas/vintage-watches-database


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

If that SOLID GOLD OMEGA actually works you got yourself one helluva bargain!:buba:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

AVO said:


> If that SOLID GOLD OMEGA actually works you got yourself one helluva bargain! :buba:


It's working well and keeping decent time. It's loosing about 10 seconds a day, and if I'm only going to use it at week-ends I'll be happy with that, although I may try and tweak it a little at a later date.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I know it's not in the same league as your Waltham PW, Shiner, but -10 is good enough.:buba:


----------

